# Wisconsin Amateur



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbaks to the second series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18.19,20,21

Total 20


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

where can the running order be found? entryexpress only shows 1 derby entry.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

www.retrieverentry.com


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21

19 total

Derby Callbacks to the 4th
3,4,7,9,13,14,16,17,18,20

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

3,4,7.11,12,17,22,23,24,25,27,30,33,38,39,43,44,50,52,55,56,60,63,64,68,72,76,78,80,
81,83

31 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results
1st-#4 Annie H/Jim Van Engen
2nd-#17 Spook H/Jess Bentley
3rd-#18 Cheif H/ Jim Van Engen
4th-#13 Rory H/Jim Van Engen
RJ-#16 Coal H/Jim Van Engen

JAMS- 14,9,7,3

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

3,7,11,22,24,27,30,38,39,43,44,56,60,63,64,81,83

17 total

Open Callbacks to the last series

7,24,38,39,44,56,83

7 total


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Any news on Amateur?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Prairie Hill's said:


> Any news on Amateur?



ditto wondering whats happened the sun must be setting on another fine day


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

any news on the quals


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Am had 23 back to the land blind. I doubt if they finished tonite. Qual scraped the 4th, as well as the open, and will start again in the morning. There are 7 going to the water marks in the open.

Steak dinner tonite at the club house!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur has 10 dogs left to run on the land blind, starting at 7:45.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series

4,5,11,12,13,21,28,30,31,39,40,42,46,50,54,56,61

17 total


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*Qual results:*


# 10 Wall Street's Risky Derivative "Crash" O/H Mike Brookins
# 7 Windy City's Bird Chaser "Keita" O/H Charlie Hines
# 2 Creekwalker's Little Man "Zink" O/H Matt Mayer
# 24 Stormwarnings Dixie Darlin "Dixie" O/H Michelle Chalupka
*RJ:* # 12 Zlabs Viking Raider Good Timin Hydrator "Raider" Rod Pfaff

*Jams:*

# 9 Rocky's Red Hot Shot "Chip" O/H Sonia Liedman
# 17 Drake's Bay Chassing Blue "Chase" Dave Ward


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

YEAH DIXIE


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Prairie Hill's said:


> YEAH DIXIE


Way to go Michelle and Dixie!

John


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Way to go Michelle and Dixie!
> 
> John


 Yeah!....What he said!  Congratulations Michelle and Dixie!!!


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MIKE AND CRASH

( your lunchtime training is really paying off)


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Greg Seddon said:


> *Qual results:*
> # 10 Wall Street's Risky Derivative "Crash" O/H Mike Brookins


Congratulations Mike! You and Crash have worked hard for this.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Kicker won the Am and Jet came in 4th.......... Way to go Jim and Judy

Marty and Lesa


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

That Kicker is one *heck* of a dog! 19.5 pts this year ... congrats to J & J!!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Congratulations Mike! You and Crash have worked hard for this.


 
*His First BLue Ribbon! May there be many more! *


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Judy,Jim,KIcker and Jet.... Way to go.


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you Dave and Darlene, Lydia, and Susan for the kind words and congratulations. A big thanks goes to Jim and Craig for the great work they have done with Crash and having "Coach" Jim there to offer handling suggestions was extremely helpful. I have had placements in member and licensed trials in the past but this was my first blue. What a thrill


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Judy, is one of the greatest individuals in this sport. Kicker is one of the BEST running today. That makes for a WONDERFUL team, they deserve everything they get.

Great job you guys!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Jim Harvey said:


> Judy, is one of the greatest individuals in this sport. Kicker is one of the BEST running today. That makes for a WONDERFUL team, they deserve everything they get.
> 
> Great job you guys!


Jim is very right on this. Jim and Judy are 2 of the nicest people I have ever met, and have enjoyed all of our years of a great business relationship and friendship.

Kicker is producing some really nice looking pups that show great potential.

Marty


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Is it true that the short retired in the water quad was over 400 yards, and total distance on the quad was over 3,000 yards?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Here is what Judy sent me Sunday evening.

"12 dogs in the amatuer fourth series.... a quad...3 swims, the long retired, 435 yds.... of the first 11, 5 pick up their dogs, 4 dogs have one handle and the 12 dog (KICKER) picks up all birds, clean and beautiful.... and wins the trial."

Hope this is the series you were asking about.

Marty


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Is it true that the short retired in the water quad was over 400 yards, and total distance on the quad was over 3,000 yards?


 I was the one throwing the first bird of the quad, which was the long bird at 516 yards and than retired into the standing corn field. Yes the set-up was a quad with two retired gunners and the go bird was a very close shot flyer, 3 of marks were swims.


----------

